# Tempestade Tropical NICOLE (Atlântico 2010 #AL16)



## adiabático (29 Set 2010 às 17:23)

A depressão tropical 16 foi elevada pelo NHC a tempestade tropical. A tempestade tropical NICOLE é o 14º sistema a que é atribuído um nome em 2010, no Atlântico.

Segundo as previões do NHC terá uma vida curta, tornando-se extratropical nas próximas horas. Não deixa de ser alarmante a previsão da precipitação, até máximos de 20 polegadas - APENAS NALGUNS LOCAIS ISOLADOS - isso é mais de 500mm... Num só evento... Nem consigo imaginar o que isso seja.












000
WTNT31 KNHC 291452
TCPAT1
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM NICOLE ADVISORY NUMBER   5
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL     AL162010
1100 AM EDT WED SEP 29 2010

...DEPRESSION BECOMES A TROPICAL STORM...CENTER STILL NEAR CENTRAL
CUBA...


SUMMARY OF 1100 AM EDT...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...22.6N 80.6W
ABOUT 120 MI...195 KM ESE OF HAVANA CUBA
ABOUT 260 MI...420 KM SW OF NASSAU
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...40 MPH...65 KM/HR
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 40 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/HR
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...996 MB...29.41 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY...

ALL TROPICAL STORM WARNINGS AND WATCHES FOR FLORIDA HAVE BEEN
DISCONTINUED.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
* THE CAYMAN ISLANDS
* THE PROVINCES OF CUBA FROM MATANZAS EASTWARD TO CIEGO DE AVILA
* THE NORTHWESTERN AND CENTRAL BAHAMAS

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA IN THE UNITED
STATES...INCLUDING POSSIBLE INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE
MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR LOCAL NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
FORECAST OFFICE.  FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA
OUTSIDE THE UNITED STATES...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR
NATIONAL METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
AT 1100 AM EDT...1500 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM NICOLE WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 22.6 NORTH...LONGITUDE 80.6 WEST. NICOLE IS
MOVING TOWARD THE NORTHEAST NEAR 9 MPH...15 KM/HR.  A MOTION TO THE
NORTHEAST ACCOMPANIED BY A GRADUAL INCREASE IN FORWARD SPEED IS
EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.  ON THE FORECAST TRACK...THE
CENTER OF NICOLE WILL MOVE OVER THE FLORIDA STRAITS LATER THIS
AFTERNOON...AND MOVE NEAR OR OVER THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS TONIGHT. 

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 40 MPH...65 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 24
HOURS...BEFORE NICOLE IS ABSORBED BY AN EXTRATROPICAL LOW ON
THURSDAY.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 345 MILES...555 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

THE MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE BASED ON SURFACE REPORTS FROM CUBA IS
996 MB...29.41 INCHES.


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
RAINFALL...NICOLE IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE TOTAL RAIN ACCUMULATIONS OF
5 TO 10 INCHES OVER THE CAYMAN ISLANDS...JAMAICA...AND CUBA. 
ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 20 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE OVER THE HIGHER
ELEVATIONS OF CUBA AND JAMAICA.  THESE RAINS COULD CAUSE
LIFE-THREATENING FLASH FLOODS AND MUD SLIDES.  RAIN ACCUMULATIONS
OF 4 TO 8 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE OVER PORTIONS OF SOUTHERN
FLORIDA...THE FLORIDA KEYS...AND THE CENTRAL AND NORTHWEST BAHAMAS.

WIND...TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED IN THE WARNING
AREAS TODAY AND TONIGHT.

TORNADOES...ISOLATED TORNADOES ARE POSSIBLE ALONG THE IMMEDIATE
COAST OF SOUTHEASTERN FLORIDA AND THE FLORIDA KEYS TODAY.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
NEXT INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY...200 PM EDT.
NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...500 PM EDT.

$$
FORECASTER BROWN/PASCH


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2010 às 13:01)

*Tempestade mata 12 pessoas na Jamaica e 4 nos Estados Unidos*

O fenômeno tropical Nicole matou 12 pessoas na Jamaica e quatro nos Estados Unidos na quinta-feira. Os meteorologistas afirmaram que o que sobrou da tempestade deve atingir a Costa Leste norte-americana como um furacão, indo das Carolinas até New England. 
Nicole foi uma tempestade tropical mínima, que durou apenas seis horas na quarta-feira, mas despejou uma chuva pesada na Jamaica, nas Ilhas Cayman, em Cuba, no sul da Flórida e nas Bahamas. Os resquícios da tempestade moviam-se em direção à Costa Leste dos Estados Unidos na quinta-feira e deveriam levar fortes ventos e provocar enchentes na região. "Os efeitos serão similares aos de um furacão do leste da Carolina do Norte até New England", disse o serviço de meteorologia AccuWeather numa previsão. 
"O solo encharcado e os ventos fortes causarão queda de troncos e árvores, derrubando com eles linhas de energia."

O Globo


----------

